
Interactive Data Scrolling in the Terminal - benogorek
https://github.com/baogorek/datascroller
======
benogorek
I just released Version 1.1.0 of the datascroller package for Python, the
first version that automatically fits the portion of the data set to the
terminal window. See it in action here [on
YouTube]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mewJAcurJPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mewJAcurJPg)).
Even if you're not a Python user, you can still benefit from the `scroll`
binary to quickly skim CSV files while in the terminal. Hope you like it.

